
Fun with a webcam - apu
http://www.raphnet.net/divers/webcam/webcam_en.php
======
deutronium
I really like <http://www.inventgeek.com/Projects/AlphaRad/Overview.aspx> to
view radiation from Americium from smoke alarms also using a webcam

------
jacquesm
If you want to play around with webcams and bluescreening as well as
stereoscopy find the old webcam installer for camarades.com.

